# Anxiety!!



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm taking Lizzy to her first show this Friday, can't guarantee I'll show but I will at least take her to get used to the atmosphere of it all. Wish us luck


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Good Luck! 

If you do show her, you'll do great!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Ha, I hope but thanks! I'll let everyone know how I do.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Good luck! I'm sure you'll have a blast! It's not your first show right? Just hers? Just remember, if she freaks... You'll give everyone something to go home and talk about! Teehee... You'll make their days! She'll be fine... you'll do awesome, I have faith! You must report back!!!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Yeah, I've showed, she hasn't. I'm not worried about her freaking at all just her paying attention to me... But it will all be okay!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

how was it?


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You're working yourself up. You guys will do just fine. Take her for a walk around the ring once and after that it won't be a problem. 

The more you work yourself up, the more you're going to transfer that anxiety to her. You guys will do just fine :wink:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Ha ha thanks.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aw just relax & stay calm!  I'm sure you will do fine, get that confidence level up. LOL!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Lol.
I'm going to see if someone will take pictures for me and maybe even a video and then I'll show you all.


----------

